# Filling forms for FSW



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am trying to fill the application and i have couple of questions....

1.In generic application form canada IMM 0008 , question #4... it asks for Immigration office requested for processing this application...any idea what should i put there?

i filled Sydney, Nova Scotia (Canada) - is this correct ?

2. certificat de selection du quebec (csq) - this option is greyed out, is that ok


3. my kid id 2.5 yr old and do not have passport at the moment is that ok ?

4. after filling form i validated....now if i make change and validate again..will the bar code change - is that ok?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am trying to fill the application and i have couple of questions....
> 
> ...


Pls find inline.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

*3. my kid id 2.5 yr old and do not have passport at the moment is that ok ?
No. Passport or a travel document is mandatory for the primary and secondary applicants including spouse and children.
Refer point 8 of the documents checklist IMM5612E.
Without it there is almost sure-shot chance of rejection.

One question here-Are you mentioning your child/spouse as accompanying you or not?*


i mentioned child/spouse are not accompanying me


if i apply for kids passport now ...it will delay my application by atleast 2 months...please suggest if there a way around this problem


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

i do not have any dependent applicants other than wife and kid, which i have mentioned in generic form IMM 0008.

Now should i fill the Additional Dependants/Declaration [IMM 0008DEP] form also ?

Is it required ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i do not have any dependent applicants other than wife and kid, which i have mentioned in generic form IMM 0008.
> 
> ...


Not required as the checklist clearly mentions it is only applicable if you have more than 5 dependents.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> *3. my kid id 2.5 yr old and do not have passport at the moment is that ok ?
> No. Passport or a travel document is mandatory for the primary and secondary applicants including spouse and children.
> Refer point 8 of the documents checklist IMM5612E.
> Without it there is almost sure-shot chance of rejection.
> ...


This is a real tricky one. Whats your NOC? My advice would be to post your query here on this much more active forum and you'll get more opinions on what can be done.

FSW 2014 Applicants Timeline- Lets Network Here.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

i registered just now


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I am filling Schedule A Background/Declaration form for FSW application.

In column 7 they are asking for Educational back ground..should i fill my school details...my guess is no ( from nursery to 7th standard).
Also in the form there is no space to type all details..i am taking a printout and hand writing in small font(blank ink)...is that ok?

Should i fill Schedule A Background/Declaration for my dependents ? they are not accompanying me to canada for now....

Please clarify.

Thanks


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

If I mention child/spouse are accompanying me .. Does that mean I need to take child and spouse along with me during my first visit to Canada if PR is given ??

I'm the principal applicants and they are my dependents. I would like to take them later after finding a job and feel comfortable. In this case, what do I answer for that question?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filling Schedule A Background/Declaration form for FSW application.
> 
> ...


Replies inline.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Thanks sssagi,

and about salary slips ...if i provide bank statement will that suffice ?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

In IMM5669E Schedule A Background Declaration for it asks for 

2. Your full name written in your native language or script.

I donot know native language can i write in English ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Thanks sssagi,
> 
> and about salary slips ...if i provide bank statement will that suffice ?


You can share offer/increment letters if you don't have salary slips.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> In IMM5669E Schedule A Background Declaration for it asks for
> 
> 2. Your full name written in your native language or script.
> 
> I donot know native language can i write in English ?


You are supposed to write in English as well as your native language e.g. Hindi, Kannada, Tamil etc.
But if you want to write only in English and leave the native language part then it is also fine.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Thanks very much


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Also please let me know if i should notarize

1. Bank statement( i already have bank seal on the statement)
2. Payslip

and if there is any other document which should be notarized...


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

For personal history

should i provide any kind of proofs?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

In personal history i spent 10 months in gulf( Qatar) working in company..but i don't have proofs as they did not provide anything.

Should i fill that in form...or just say holiday? I have seal in passport that i travelled.

What should i do ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Also please let me know if i should notarize
> 
> 1. Bank statement( i already have bank seal on the statement)
> 2. Payslip
> ...


Notarisation is optional. No harm in not doing it as it has not been asked by CIC. Hundred of applicants have got PER without it.



fromblr said:


> For personal history
> 
> should i provide any kind of proofs?


Not required


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> In personal history i spent 10 months in gulf( Qatar) working in company..but i don't have proofs as they did not provide anything.
> 
> Should i fill that in form...or just say holiday? I have seal in passport that i travelled.
> 
> What should i do ?


Do not hide anything as it might result in some inconsistency later. 
Just write the truth and anyways do not worry about proofs of personal history section.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Thanks very much for quick response...sssagi sorry for so many questions


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

and there is 2 months gaps when i came from gulf....it took 2 months to get a job in india....i have just mentioned unemployed ...stayed at home 

Is that ok to mentioned stayed at home?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

And now i found i do not have proper birth sertificate...any work around for this ?

Is it ok to get a notarized letter from any lawyer or someting?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> and there is 2 months gaps when i came from gulf....it took 2 months to get a job in india....i have just mentioned unemployed ...stayed at home
> 
> Is that ok to mentioned stayed at home?


Of course. No harm at all.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> And now i found i do not have proper birth sertificate...any work around for this ?
> 
> Is it ok to get a notarized letter from any lawyer or someting?


10th class certificate would work if it has
- Your full name
- Date of birth
- Full name of atleast one parent

And if you don't have this then simply go for a Notary affidavit from your parents or self, which works like a charm for CIC. They normally have a standard format for US/Canada which declares that :
- I was born on XX-XX-XXXX date at << place>>
- At that time the registration of birth was not mandatory in India so I do not have birth proof certificate

Any notary should be able to help on this. You can also refer the template at docsEASY - Affidavit - Date of Birth (No birth certificate)

Just add a cover letter mentioning the information about not having BC and attaching affidavit for the same.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

OK let me check if my 10th marks card has my parents name..if not i will go for affidavit

Thanks


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

i am not sure about my Dad's birthday...
Can i just fill a date of birth approximately...All the documents like his voter ID etc where DOB available is incorrect.


I don't have any proofs either


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> i am not sure about my Dad's birthday...
> Can i just fill a date of birth approximately...All the documents like his voter ID etc where DOB available is incorrect.
> 
> I don't have any proofs either


Just put the one on passport, if available. Else go for the one on voter's card. This field is not that critical so you can even fill the approximated one.

Whats ur NOC by the way?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Thanks

My NOC is 2171Information systems analysts and consultants


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

while filling personal history i have mentioned all the companies that i have worked throughout the years and i have relieving & offer letter from all of them,

But only 3 companies gave me the letter with roles & responsibilities required for canada visa, so in work experience section(Schedule 3 Economic classes - Federal Skilled workers)...i am showing only those 3 companies

My doubt is - since i have shown more companies in personal history and less in work experience section....will that create a trouble for processing?



My another question is how many photographs should i send with application..i did not see the numbers mentioned any where in guide...and should i provide photographs of my spouse and kid also?


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

fromblr said:


> while filling personal history i have mentioned all the companies that i have worked throughout the years and i have relieving & offer letter from all of them,
> 
> But only 3 companies gave me the letter with roles & responsibilities required for canada visa, so in work experience section(Schedule 3 Economic classes - Federal Skilled workers)...i am showing only those 3 companies
> 
> ...



Hello,

As per my understanding ,Your experience will be counted only for those companies which you have mentioned under "Schedule 3 Economic classes - Federal Skilled workers" and regarding photos i have sent total 5 number of photos writing name and DOB on backside of four photos and 5th one is blank.

Thanks,
Arpan


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Should i send photographs of spouse and kid also?


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

fromblr said:


> Should i send photographs of spouse and kid also?


Yes , if they are also mentioned as applicants in your application. I have my wife's name as accompanying partner so sent her pics as well.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

They are not accompanying me..so not required right ?

They haven't explained anywhere


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

fromblr said:


> They are not accompanying me..so not required right ?
> 
> They haven't explained anywhere




If they are not accompanying you and you havent mentioned about them anywhere in your application . Then you can leave their photographs. Just send yours.

I thot you have already submitted the application.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

I have only mentioned them in Schedule A – Background/Declaration (IMM 5669)

Because in the guide they clearly mentions

Who must fill out this application form?
This form must be completed by:
you, the principal applicant;
your spouse or common-law partner (whether accompanying you to Canada or not), and

I have not mentioned anywhere that they are accompanying me....
because i can take them only once i get job


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> They are not accompanying me..so not required right ?
> 
> They haven't explained anywhere


6 photos for your spouse and kids are mandatory, whether they are accompanying or not. In the absence of it your application would be rejected. 

Check item 19 Photo requirements of the checklist below:
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/forms/IMM5612E.pdf

You seem to have not gone through the checklist properly where it is clearly mentioned. 
Please go through multiple times with a lot of care as you are missing many things which are explicitly mentioned there.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

ok sssagi..i will go thro the check list multiple time....Actually i am bit stressed i guess

In check list they say mail application to CIO sydney Nova Scotia..please confirm

But in this guide they say below address Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class

Citizenship and Immigration Canada
Federal Skilled Worker
NOC Category or Arranged Employment Category
Primary NOC 2011 Code: XXXX 
Centralized Intake Office
PO BOX 7500
Sydney, NS
B1P 0A9
Canada


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> ok sssagi..i will go thro the check list multiple time....Actually i am bit stressed i guess
> 
> In check list they say mail application to CIO sydney Nova Scotia..please confirm
> 
> ...


The address above is for sending through regular post. 

For courier, use the below which is also mentioned on the same link:

Citizenship and Immigration Canada
Federal Skilled Worker
NOC Category, 
Primary NOC 2011 Code: XXXX
49 Dorchester Street
Sydney, NS
B1P 5Z2
Canada


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

and Fee payment , since i am the only applicant i have to pay $550 for principle applicant as processing fee

and later Right of Permanent Residence Fee when VO request

In the fee payment form i just have to give my credit card details isn't it ?

And for funds i will show an FD certificate from Indian bank which is equal to or more than $11,824(beacuse ia m going alone for now) which should be around 7 lacs indian ruppees


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

If Fixed deposits are not accepted, can i just download statement from my saving account where i have enough money....will that be accepted or does that statement need a seal from bank?

Or should i get a letter from bank that i have enough money which is withdrawable any time

Also should i convert these into CanadianDollars anywhere in the form?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> and Fee payment , since i am the only applicant i have to pay $550 for principle applicant as processing fee
> 
> and later Right of Permanent Residence Fee when VO request
> 
> ...


Mate, you need to show POF for your entire family even if they won't be accompanying you, which mean $ 18097 for a family of 3.
Proof of funds – Federal skilled workers

One more thing I would like to inform you is that applying spouse/dependent visa later on takes a really long time and it is always advised to include your family members in the application. Anyways you have to show funds for them so why not include them now. 
My guess is you would not want to wait 2 years for your spouse/kid visas later on.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> If Fixed deposits are not accepted, can i just download statement from my saving account where i have enough money....will that be accepted or does that statement need a seal from bank?
> 
> Or should i get a letter from bank that i have enough money which is withdrawable any time
> 
> Also should i convert these into CanadianDollars anywhere in the form?


Who told you it is not accepted? FD is clearly mentioned as acceptable for POF in the checklist also.

Better to get the seal from the bank on the documents. I got ICICI Bank fols to provide a seal on the online statement as otherwise for any doubts, the VO will again ask for it later. 
You can also go for bank certificate only for a given day in last 30 days as proof of funds whihc mentions total funds available as on that day.

Yes you need to mention your settlement funds in CAD in the Economic Classes form. You can use the exchange rate from xe.com.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

ok if FD certificate is accepted i will just give that...I will not give Bank statement

and they ask for 2 self addressed mailing labels - i assume it is envelopes , if so what size

and should i send stamps...if so stamp of which price ?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Mate, you need to show POF for your entire family even if they won't be accompanying you, which mean $ 18097 for a family of 3.
> Proof of funds – Federal skilled workers
> 
> One more thing I would like to inform you is that applying spouse/dependent visa later on takes a really long time and it is always advised to include your family members in the application. Anyways you have to show funds for them so why not include them now.
> My guess is you would not want to wait 2 years for your spouse/kid visas later on.



I am not including them right now mainly due to financial reasons...i will have to shell out extra $550+150 immediately which will not work out for me at this point of time


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> ok if FD certificate is accepted i will just give that...I will not give Bank statement
> 
> and they ask for 2 self addressed mailing labels - i assume it is envelopes , if so what size
> 
> and should i send stamps...if so stamp of which price ?


Not envelopes- simply print 2 address labels on an A4 page and then split into two parts and send.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> I am not including them right now mainly due to financial reasons...i will have to shell out extra $550+150 immediately which will not work out for me at this point of time


 Then your reasons for non-accompanying spouse need to be very strong.

I think the impact of these 40000 rupees may be huge.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

ok i can stretch financially.

But real problem as i discussed earlier ..my 2.5 yr old kid do not have passport

if i take appointment now it will take one month and may take some more days to get passport.


Can i apply now and explain them that i will be ready with my kid's passport in a month or two...will that be a problem for processing ?

because if i wait now...quota might get over


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Then your reasons for non-accompanying spouse need to be very strong.
> 
> I think the impact of these 40000 rupees may be huge.


Please suggest what strong reason can i give ?
i have given that kid's schooling wil be disturbed


you said impact of these 40000 rupees may be huge....do u mean just for this reason they may reject?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Also my wife has just joined a job 4 months back...quiting that is not so wise

That is also a reason for family not accompanying me


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Please suggest what strong reason can i give ?
> i have given that kid's schooling wil be disturbed
> 
> you said impact of these 40000 rupees may be huge....do u mean just for this reason they may reject?


I mean that by mentioning them as accompanying even now you can go alone and they can come later. 
But it has been seen that later on the process is difficult and takes a lot of time to get visa, even if there is sone urgency.
Also, the reason given by you seems fine for the moment.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

I was just worried if this could be a reason for rejection...hope it is not


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

I think i am ready with all the documents...i am going to courier it to CIC 49, Dorchester st. Sydney, NS B1P5Z2

if there is any suggestion let me know please


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

I donot think all my docs will go into A4 size envelope..and weight will go beyond 500gms....i am using paper clips for some docs to keep together..that also increases weight

One question should i sign only forms where it asks for ...or just sign all the sheets i am sending to CIC?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> I think i am ready with all the documents...i am going to courier it to CIC 49, Dorchester st. Sydney, NS B1P5Z2
> 
> if there is any suggestion let me know please


This is fine. What about your kid's passport copy?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> I donot think all my docs will go into A4 size envelope..and weight will go beyond 500gms....i am using paper clips for some docs to keep together..that also increases weight
> 
> One question should i sign only forms where it asks for ...or just sign all the sheets i am sending to CIC?


Use a bigger envelope. No issues with that or the weight. 

Sign wherever it is asked for. Also double check the documents with the checklist and get on mote person to verify it.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

sssagi said:


> This is fine. What about your kid's passport copy?


I have written a cover letter that i have applied for kids passport and will receive soon....i do not know if that works out..Anyway they are not accompanying me for now.

Please let me know if i should send or just wait till i get kids passport...by then quota might get over


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

i can also attach appointment letter of passport office for kids passport


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> i can also attach appointment letter of passport office for kids passport


Yeah do it for sure.

Meanwhile, something to help you with the last minute checks credits to Mr. Ashif on another forum:-


Order of Forms

2.Barcode Page of generic form
3.Generic Application Form for Canada (IMM 0008)
4. Schedule A: Background Declaration (IMM 5669) (Applicant+Spouse)
5.Additional Dependants/Declaration (IM 0008DEP) - only for >5 dependants - (Not required )
6.Supplementary Information - Your Travels (IMM 5562)
7.Schedule 3: Economic Classes-Federal Skilled Workers (IMM 0008-Schedule 3) - Only Applicant
8.Additional Family Information (IMM 5406) - (Applicant+Spouse)
9.Use of a representative (IMM 5476) - No representative - (Not required this form)

Order of Supporting Documents

10.Copy of Passport (Principal Applicant+Spouse+Child)
11.Original IELTS(self)
12.Copy of Work Experience (should include period+responsibilities and duties)
13.copy of Appointment letter
14.Salary Statement
15.Original Educational Credential Report
16.Copies of All Educational Certificates & Mark sheets
17.Canadian Relative's Documents (If applicable)
18.Copies of Fund documents (Savings/FDR)
19.Copies of (Applicant+Spouse+Child)
(a) Birth Certificates
(b) Marriage Certificates
(c) National IDs(if available)
20.Police Clearance Certificates (Applicant+Spouse - Optional to send it at the beginning)
21.Six Photos (Applicant+Spouse+Child) - within small envelop & attached with paper clip in the cover page
22. Fee Payment Form with CC/DD details and DD (if applicable)
23.2 Self Addressed mailing labels


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

this really helps...i will check it tommorrow because i am at work now...

and also i should take a photocopy of what ever i send......

I will cross verify all documents with the list you provided and courier it on thursday...

Tue-Wed is not so lucky for me...at times i become superstitious  ...but i know i am delaying it by 2 days which is not worth which is stupid.

your comments please?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Another question popped up in my mind

Should i calculate my expected points and show as a cover page in the application?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Another question popped up in my mind
> 
> Should i calculate my expected points and show as a cover page in the application?


Not a bad idea at all. You can go for it. Certain cases have been reported where CIC incorrectly reduced points for IELTS/Work exp. etc. and this'll push them to re-validate their decisions.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

I am using plastic clips to keep each form and document together...it is making the pack bulkier and papers are getting into other clips

It is ok if i staple, because somewhere in the guide they mention use clips


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Guys sorry for the interruption.. I posted this earlier also but didnt get a suggestion. Please clarify..

If I mention child/spouse are accompanying me .. Does that mean I need to take child and spouse along with me during my first visit to Canada if PR is given ??

I would like to include them in my application and would not mind paying visa fee/landing fee for them. But I would like to take them later after finding a job and feel comfortable but not during first visit. Is that acceptable? In this case, what do I answer for that question?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> Guys sorry for the interruption.. I posted this earlier also but didnt get a suggestion. Please clarify..
> 
> If I mention child/spouse are accompanying me .. Does that mean I need to take child and spouse along with me during my first visit to Canada if PR is given ??
> 
> I would like to include them in my application and would not mind paying visa fee/landing fee for them. But I would like to take them later after finding a job and feel comfortable but not during first visit. Is that acceptable? In this case, what do I answer for that question?


No, there is no mandate to take them along with you. Majority of the guys go alone first and then call their spouse etc. later on.

However, you still mention them as accompanying and then you need to pay the respective fee accordingly. They are still accompanying members for the PR.

Mentioning them as non-accompanying has its own challenges and is not the preferred option as you need to file spouse/dependent visa which is a very cumbersome process and has its own sets of rules and checks.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Great Thanks buddy. This is all I was looking for


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

Finally i couriered my forms today through fedex..it costed me 3000 something....

thanks for all the advice provided to me for my questions and doubts.

Now i guess i need to wait until i get SMS from bank that money is deducted by CIC.....if everything goes fine....

can any one share what else would be indication that my application is in process


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

After 5 days my forms are out for delivery as per FED EX tracking update


Date/Time
Activity Location
10/01/2014 - Wednesday
10:06 am	On FedEx vehicle for delivery SYDNEY, NS
9/30/2014 - Tuesday
8:47 am	At destination sort facility GOFFS, NS
8:18 am	In transit DIEPPE, NB
4:59 am	In transit MISSISSAUGA, ON
9/29/2014 - Monday
10:14 pm	In transit MIRABEL, PQ
6:58 am	International shipment release - Import MIRABEL, PQ
4:47 am	In transit MEMPHIS, TN
12:04 am	Departed FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN
12:04 am	In transit MEMPHIS, TN
9/28/2014 - Sunday
12:19 pm	In transit MEMPHIS, TN
2:54 am	Arrived at FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN
1:01 am	Departed FedEx location ROISSY CHARLES DE GAULLE CEDEX FR
9/27/2014 - Saturday
11:30 pm	In transit ROISSY CHARLES DE GAULLE CEDEX FR
9/26/2014 - Friday
7:13 pm	Arrived at FedEx location ROISSY CHARLES DE GAULLE CEDEX FR
2:10 pm	In transit DUBAI AE
2:04 pm	In transit DUBAI CITY AE
10:25 am	In transit MUMBAI IN
10:25 am	In transit MUMBAI IN
6:21 am	In transit BANGALORE IN
4:21 am	In transit BANGALORE IN
2:49 am	In transit BANGALORE IN
9/25/2014 - Thursday
10:14 pm	Left FedEx origin facility BANGALORE IN
8:14 pm	Picked up BANGALORE IN
1:39 am	Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Now it's delivered


10/01/2014 - Wednesday
10:47 am	Delivered SYDNEY, NS
10:06 am	On FedEx vehicle for delivery SYDNEY, NS


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Is DHL faster than Fedex?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

I am not sure, this is second time i am using FedEx for international courier...both times it took around 4-5 days


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm in the final stage. Got the IELTS results online and I would be sending the application as soon as I get the results hard copy.

Please answer my queries with regards to documents

1. Should I keep all photo copies unbound?
2. Would it be a good idea to write a cover letter for individual sections such as POF to explain the flow of funds from various accounts of mine, for experience to suggest why I couldn't get exp letter from the company (for 1 employer) etc.
3. For proof of education - Can I just send photo copies of all mark sheets of my education? (or) should that be transcripts provided by the University ?

Thank you.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> I'm in the final stage. Got the IELTS results online and I would be sending the application as soon as I get the results hard copy.
> 
> Please answer my queries with regards to documents
> 
> ...


1. I would suggest to use a paper clip...

2. yes writing cover letter could help them understand better. For POF as u know it should have been in your account for a specified period. if u can prove that...that is good enough

3. photocopies of all marksheets and final convocation would suffice.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Schedule A Background declaration form, in personal history section no.8

From Nov 2012 to Jan 2013 (3 months), I worked in a company from where I do not have a relieving letter.. What do you suggest me to fill up there?


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

In Schedule A Background declaration form -

For most of the things, I'm unable to type whole thing as the character limit is too less.. Can I write it with hand? It doesnt specify in the form that I can write. It says 'TYPE or PRINT in black Ink'

If not how can I adjust the space?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> Schedule A Background declaration form, in personal history section no.8
> 
> From Nov 2012 to Jan 2013 (3 months), I worked in a company from where I do not have a relieving letter.. What do you suggest me to fill up there?



I worked in gulf for 10 months where they did not give me releiving letter. i have only offer letter.I mentioned it in forms because i do not want create any kind of doubts in visa officers mind.... i will show offer letter and visas in passport if asked for proof.

but yours is just 3 months..u can say you were at home looking for job...or just relaxing


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> In Schedule A Background declaration form -
> 
> For most of the things, I'm unable to type whole thing as the character limit is too less.. Can I write it with hand? It doesnt specify in the form that I can write. It says 'TYPE or PRINT in black Ink'
> 
> If not how can I adjust the space?



They clearly say in the top of the forms that 

If there is not enough space attach to this form a separate sheet, print your name, form title and question number on top of the sheet


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Is this the right address?

Centralized Intake Office – Federal Skilled Worker (FSW)
P.O. BOX 7500
Sydney, NS B1P 0A9
Canada


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

I checked the previous posts and I have known the correct address now.

However one more question. When writing the cover letter, whom do we address it to ??


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> I checked the previous posts and I have known the correct address now.
> 
> However one more question. When writing the cover letter, whom do we address it to ??


I did not address to anyone...i just put 3 or 4 sentences to prove say what is included in the sheets or any clarification


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Guys need urgent help

In generic application form, it asks for National Identity Document.
I do not have Aadhar card
Lost my Driving License
PAN Card doesn't show Issue date and Expiry date.
Can I update Passport details for National Identity Document?

Would it be an issue if I answer it as NO ?


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Guys need urgent help

In generic application form, it asks for National Identity Document.
I do not have Aadhar card
Lost my Driving License
PAN Card doesn't show Issue date and Expiry date.
Can I update Passport details for National Identity Document?

Would it be an issue if I answer it as NO ?


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

chakradhard said:


> Guys need urgent help
> 
> In generic application form, it asks for National Identity Document.
> I do not have Aadhar card
> ...



You can fill you passport details. That's not an issue.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> Guys need urgent help
> 
> In generic application form, it asks for National Identity Document.
> I do not have Aadhar card
> ...


Answering No is fine for Indian applicants.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

sssagi said:


> Answering No is fine for Indian applicants.


Thanks much


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

My NOC is 2171

While filling up Economic Classes - Federal Skilled workers form


Point 12 'Your Work Experience'

Here in the Occupation box, What do I have to mention? Is it my designation/role in my employment history or the Occupation name listed for 2171? 

And also there are some years in my career where I worked on few things which will not fall into any of the 50 categories of NOC. What do I mention there?


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

It also asks for main duties. Should I put the main duties that I got from my company on letter head or the main duties from category 2171 in NOC 2011 ??


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> My NOC is 2171
> 
> While filling up Economic Classes - Federal Skilled workers form
> 
> ...


_Here in the Occupation box, What do I have to mention? Is it my designation/role in my employment history or the Occupation name listed for 2171?_ 

*the Occupation name listed for 2171*

_And also there are some years in my career where I worked on few things which will not fall into any of the 50 categories of NOC. What do I mention there?
_
*If those few things are of short period ignore it....anyway u got to mention it in background declaration*


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> It also asks for main duties. Should I put the main duties that I got from my company on letter head or the main duties from category 2171 in NOC 2011 ??


main duties that you got from company on letter head


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you guys.. I have finally sent my application today.

Many Thanks to Zizy, ssagi and fromblr for your kind help and suggestions


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> Thank you guys.. I have finally sent my application today.
> 
> Many Thanks to Zizy, ssagi and fromblr for your kind help and suggestions


Wish you good luck buddy....Let's wait now

Please update your details in spreadsheet or this link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...g-canada/566970-october-month-applicants.html


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you. Sent through Fedex. Looks like it'll reach on 16-Oct
My whole package weighed about 1.150 Kg .. Not sure if it is normal


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> Thank you. Sent through Fedex. Looks like it'll reach on 16-Oct
> My whole package weighed about 1.150 Kg .. Not sure if it is normal



Yes it is normal i think


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

*questions for application forms*

guys,
I have read all the links and all the informantions provided by all has been very help full untill now.
I just got my ielts results today and setting up my documents to send.
i have 3 main questions as of now ( i am sure i will have more questions as i move ahead)

1. most of my funds for (POF) is in my wife's name is that fine, if i take statement from that or should i move them to my account before taking the statement.
2. my wife does not have her birth ceritificate. can i get a self affidavit craeted by her. and get it notarized.
3. I am in one company for last 9 years 10 months should i also add detaiils about my other company for 2 months ( since they ask for last 10 years). Also my current company does not have a policy to give any letter like what is requested by CIC. so can i just create a affidavit for my experince and main duties and submit additional documents like salary slip, expereince letter, etc.

Regards
Rocky


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

1. Statement should be in your name
2. If your wife has DOB on her 10th marks card that would suffice
3. you can skip 2 months experience if you feel so...Doesn't really matter

Please take advice from other seniors also about experience letter which shows main duties


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

i forgot to mention....you can submit affidavit as an alternative to the work reference/job description letter


----------



## rocky1977 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks a lot fromblr


----------

